
Mapping Silicon Valley's Gentrification Problem Through Corporate Shuttle Routes - dotBen
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/mapping-silicon-valleys-corporate-shuttle-problem/
======
dotBen
Aside from the beautiful maps produced by Stamen, the underlying issue of why
we are not able to know how many "big busses" are driving through our streets
and where they are going is nacent. The impact they are having on SF's
economy, housing and culture is becoming significant.

